# TiVo Stream Loosing Pairing with Remote



## Don59 (10 mo ago)

For the last month my TiVo Stream has stopped in the middle of a show requesting to pair the remote. Each time I have to unpair and repair. Each time this happens I have issues with getting the remote repaired. Can anyone tell me what is happening and what to do to stop the problem?

Found same issue at 4k remote issues


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah, thought this was just me. Ever since the new Android TV update it seems, both of my Stream 4Ks have been constantly loosing their remote pairing. Every few days I turn on the TV to discover I have to do the repair (TiVo button + Back). It's obviously not the "biggest" problem in the world, but it's definitely an annoying issue.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

Yeah, at least for now I am giving up on the Stream. Between this issue, the crashing when Paramount goes to commercial, and some other smaller glitches, it is too much of a headache. I really like the UI, I have 3 of them so perhaps I will try again in a few months. For now, I'll be going back to the Chromecast TV.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

I've had to same issue since the Android 10 update, except all 3 of mine are constantly doing it. It goes from playback to remote pair to playback over and over again.

My trouble ticket got sent to engineering which their solution was to reset the tivo stream 4k and repair the remote.
I have decided to be relentless since TiVo is NOT supporting or even acknowledging the issue exists.

I now get hung up on or just disconnected. They had agreed to only replace 1 of the 3 T4KS's! Even tho it was THEIR android 10 update that created this monster and I did NOT select the update myself. In a way TiVo made my $50 devices pretty much USELESS at this point.

Remote pairing screen over and over and over along with a completely unresponsive remote. Then I get 4 amber flashes then 2 rapid ones and THEN finally it sends the last key pressed. 🤬🤬🤬

Tivo used to be a pretty supportive company to their consumers, since they were aquired TiVo had become a complete JOKE.!


----------



## onlycauseican (May 29, 2003)

Same issue here. Keeps asking to re-pair several times a day at least. power off n on, then repair works for a short time, or sometimes for day. Come on Tivo! Enough already. We know you MUST be getting these reports with frequency.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

Since November 2021 I've gone thru circles with TiVo support and they keep blowing me off. Eventually I get an email from "advanced technical support" each time it's a link that describes either how to pair the remote control, unpair and repair the remote control, reset the ts4k completely or even how to change the batteries in the remote control. 
Tivos technical support is an absolute joke at this point as I've sent videos which shows the remote control pairing screen issue and the non responsive remote issue. I even shared links to thread's in tivos own forum on the issues! It's like they don't even bother to look.

They just recently refused to replace 3 of my ts4k's as they're "now out of warranty"! They were NOT out of warranty when I opened the technical support tickets, but that seems Not to matter to them.

So I've done all I can, time to throw em in the garbage and buy something with less issues. TiVo is now officially a joke.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

I hear you. I had 3 of them. I could live with many of the glitches, but the remote issue made them unusable. Unfortunately Tivo will not even acknowledge the issue, let alone fix it. I think they have the best interface, but that becomes worthless when the hardware will not work.

I imagine they read these forums, yet their response is silence. Poor way to run a business.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

I sent tech support Links and screenshot's of the forum posts, they could truly care less.

I had found a post about disabling the remote control auto pairing, but now I can't find it. 

So screw tivo


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have 2. One has had the issue 3 times. I only use my TiVo for smartTube and stremio. I use my roku for most everything else.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

I may use my remote on my unbloated onn box, should be able to use button mapping app.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, I have this weekly. Honestly, the Tivo Stream is junk. My Wifi also turns itself off for no reason occasionally and I have to go through the menus to turn it back on.


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

ohboy710 said:


> Yep, I have this weekly. Honestly, the Tivo Stream is junk. My Wifi also turns itself off for no reason occasionally and I have to go through the menus to turn it back on.


I haven't looked into "de-tivoing" the stream 4k yet, I wonder how the remote will behave. Most likely will have to use button mapper to get most of the TiVo remote buttons working.

Think I'm gonna look into that since I've got 4 of these pos💩


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Don59 said:


> For the last month my TiVo Stream has stopped in the middle of a show requesting to pair the remote. Each time I have to unpair and repair. Each time this happens I have issues with getting the remote repaired. Can anyone tell me what is happening and what to do to stop the problem?
> 
> Found same issue at 4k remote issues


I just had my worst episode ever. I had to completely factory reset the TS4K and THEN factory reset the remote, since the remote still would not pair after a factory reset.

The remote completely lost its pairing. And while the remote would light up when a button was pressed, nothing worked. It is getting to be a major PITA, for sure.

Unfortunately I have four of these things, and I'm afraid to sell them because I don't want to put the problem on someone else.

In my case, I think it has something to do with my Samsung TV and the TS4K not getting along. It appears the TV commands require the remote be paired with the dongle. If the pairing is lost, there is no remote function on the TV either. It is a lousy design IMO. I don't seem to have the problem on another TV I use daily, which leads me to believe it is the Samsung TV combined with the TS4K. Plus, I have swapped out this TS4K with another and I have the same problem.


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

I've experienced similar on LG and Sony. It's not yiur TV, it's the buggy Tivo hardware and software.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Amphicar770 said:


> I've experienced similar on LG and Sony. It's not yiur TV, it's the buggy Tivo hardware and software.


One thing that I have tried and so far it is working (knock on wood), is instead of letting the remote scan my Samsung TV automatically, I manually added it. Where it says "Select Your TV Brand" I selected "Other" and entered it that way. So far, since my post of Sept 29th, it has not lost its pairing. I guess that is not a very long test, but I thought I'd share a possible fix to the buggy hardware & software. 

But, what "may" be the problem is how some brands of TV report back to the TS4K when being probed. Just a guess. 

It appears to me that when the RF pairing is lost, so are the IR functions.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to reboot and re-pair this remote every single day now. What a POS. I’m excited to take a hammer to this as I’ve given up on trying to live with it.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Out of the clear blue, my TS4K lost it's pairing again. VERY frustrating. The fix went smoothly, fortunately. I followed these instructions after pairing did not work.



> If the remote control does not pair with the Stream 4K: Remove the USB power cable from the Stream 4K and disconnect the Stream 4K from the HDMI port. Wait 10 seconds, reconnect the Stream 4K to the HDMI port and connect the USB power cable. Proceed to pair the Stream 4K remote control. During the pairing process, make sure the remote control is in close proximity to the Stream 4K. Make sure there are no active Bluetooth devices near the Stream 4K which may be interfering with the pairing process.


I'm getting very close to dumping these things.


----------



## Harrisonspace (25 d ago)

Not sure if my experience qualifies as unpairing, but twice the remote's volume and mute controls stopped working on my AVR. If I go to Settings and click again on the Volume control for AVR it works. I am just verifying the setting when I click. This has happened only on power up,,does not los paring after that.; I have been using the Tivo less than a week. Other than that it runs well, seems a little faster than an ONN I have, which has had paring issues, similar to what other here are reporting for the Tivo.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Harrisonspace said:


> Not sure if my experience qualifies as unpairing, but twice the remote's volume and mute controls stopped working on my AVR. If I go to Settings and click again on the Volume control for AVR it works.


In my case, I lost RF pairing with the TiVo Stream 4K device while the IR mode for volume and input continued to work properly. As you can see, there are bugs, and it does not look like there is any attempt to fix them.


----------



## hotspace (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm curious if the pairing/re-pairing issues are only happening to those with multiple TS4K's in their house. Like, maybe there is some sort of "signal stealing" happening that causes the TS4K to forget which remote belongs to it....Thoughts?


----------



## Harrisonspace (25 d ago)

hotspace said:


> I'm curious if the pairing/re-pairing issues are only happening to those with multiple TS4K's in their house. Like, maybe there is some sort of "signal stealing" happening that causes the TS4K to forget which remote belongs to it....Thoughts?


Your comment is leading me to unplug the ONN box when I am using the TiVo and vice versa to see what happens. I can imagine the blueteeth (Bluetooth plural?) could be fighting each other. Mine are maybe 6 inches apart.. The ONN began to lose pairing after I installed the TiVo. Another thing to chase down.

To answer your curiosity, I have just one TiVo,.

Thanks for posting your comment, had not thought of that.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

I have 3 TS4K units. If I recall correctly. Only 2 of them have ever lost pairing, and multiple times...one just today. I can at least say for certain that 2 of the 3 have done it quite a few times compared to the third that, if it has done it, I can't remember it doing so.


----------

